# Blundstone boots???



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone on the boards ever use Blundstone boots? If so, give some info. Thanks,
Dave

Aussie???


----------



## Carlo Iacobucci (Oct 15, 2007)

For what application ? I and a lot of others use them as work boots.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I know Julie recommended tham to me, only one minor problem they don't make them in "Gnome" size  But she raves about them!

Lainee, Flash and 'Buttlet'


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Carlo,
Just dry field boots. I wanted some short pullups and "Blundies" were recommended.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Love them-in barns, ht,everything but pouring rain.


----------



## Carlo Iacobucci (Oct 15, 2007)

David,they come recomended ,apply a little snow seal or similar water proofing and go for it.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks guys. I bought the 528s and plan to put camp dry on them.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been wearing their 500s for years as my general work boots and for dog training. They have been great. Production has just moved to Asia so I'm not sure about them now.

Regards, Jason


----------

